# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Apenas Pólipos...

## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam alguns pólipos do meu aquário...

















































Espero que tenham gostado! Por favor contribuam para enriquecer este tópico com as Vossas fotos.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Damião

completamente fascinante parabens  :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :tutasla:

----------


## Eduardo Mata

brutal,tanto as fotos como os corais! :Olá:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Belas fotos Diogo.

Eu, como não tenho máquina de jeito e muito menos objectiva para fazer macros, o melhor que consegui arranjar foi isto. Claro que fui buscar corais com pólipos grandes...  :Whistle:  

Alveopora sp.



Turbinaria Peltata

----------


## Filipe Simões

É como o dizimo, não custa nada...



Ricordea Yuma

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Parabéns Diogo pelas excelentes fotos.

Aqui fica o meu contributo com algumas imagens para
acrescentar  a este tópico que demonstra ao pormenor
algumas das maravilhas do nosso hobbie.





















Parabéns também ao Luis e ao Filipe pela excelente foto da Yuma.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Eu quero uma lente macro...!!! :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   Grandes fotos João, grandes fotos!!!! :yb677:   :yb677:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Diogo,

Obrigado,
estava-me a esquecer destas! :Whistle:  














Abraço,
João

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Eu quero uma lente macro...!!!   Grandes fotos João, grandes fotos!!!!  
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Yes me too !!! :Icon Cry:   :tutasla:  Joao belo trabalho  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Jesus... as fotos do João arrasam com tudo!  :tutasla:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Está tudo dito. quando se vêm estas pequenas maravilhas fica-se com os olhos em bico e..........roído de inveja eheheh

----------


## Micael Alves

bem.....o que á para dizer?????
exelentes fotos :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
espero que com o tempo vanha a adquerir alguns desses belos corais :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Deixo aqui tambem a minha pequena contribuição:





















Espero que tenham gostado :Vitoria:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Tiago,




> Deixo aqui tambem a minha pequena contribuição:


Pequena!!!! :yb677:   :yb677:  
Que lente utilizaste para tirar essas fotos fantásticas? Não é por nada, mas superas o nosso mestre João Ribeiro!!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Grandes fotos sem duvida....  :SbOk:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Diogo,

Ainda me falta percorrer muito kilometro para chegar aos "pés" do Mestre Ribeiro :Coradoeolhos:  
Tenho aqui mais umas, para a colecção de pólipos.
Espero que gostem:

















Aqui deixo uma legenda(acho que era dificil de perceber :Admirado:  ) um polipo de fungia:










Atentemente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Aqui deixo uma legenda...um polipo de fungia:


Desculpa corrigir-te, mas isso não é um pólipo de Fungia!!! É apenas um tentáculo! As Fungias são apenas um pólipo... digo eu de que!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Sim tens razão :SbOk3:  
É um tentaculo!
Achas que devia retirar a foto Diogo? Afinal é um topico de pólipos!

----------


## Luciano Alexandre

parabens pelas fotos mais belas que já vi sobre a nossa vida fantastica!!!
espero que meu aqua fique assim repleto de corais. ak no brasil foi proibida a comercialização de corais tá dificil de arranjar belos exemplares.
mesmo assim me enche de orgulho ver meus colegas com essa gama de beleza  natural.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ...desculpa corrigir-te, mas isso não é um pólipo de Fungia!!! É apenas um tentáculo! As Fungias são apenas um pólipo...


Decidi não apagar a bacurada que fiz (até que o dono do tópico me diga em contrario :Admirado:  ), mas sim compensar:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

realmente impressionante as fotos :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

agora queria saber que maquina e lentes usas para isso se Possível :SbSourire24:   :SbSourire24:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Tiago,

Claro que não precisas de tirar a foto! Que eu saiba não há "donos" de tópicos!!! 

Também quero saber como tiraste essas fotos - há algumas excelentes! :SbOk:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

A máquina  que utilizo é uma Nikon CoolPix 8800.
A lente, apesar de ainda não estar "acabada", é uma simples Raynox DCR-250.
Não está "acabada" porque neste momento ainda só consigo focar a 10cm, nem mais nem menos! De maneiras que estou a tentar dar a volta á situação.
Aceita-se ajuda :yb677:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Boas fotos Tiago!




> Não está "acabada" porque neste momento ainda só consigo focar a 10cm, nem mais nem menos! De maneiras que estou a tentar dar a volta á situação.


Pelo que tive a ler relativo a esse adaptador macro não sei se conseguirás melhor que os 10 cm, uma vez que, segundo o fabricante dá a ideia de que a distância minima de focagem são 106mm.

http://www.raynox.co.jp/english/dcr/...exdcr250eg.htm

Cumps
DC

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ...Pelo que tive a ler relativo a esse adaptador macro não sei se conseguirás melhor que os 10 cm, uma vez que, segundo o fabricante dá a ideia de que a distância minima de focagem são 106mm...


Boas Duarte,

Essa focagem minima já está ultrapassada!!!
Como podes ver aqui (consigo estar a menos de um 1cm do "alvo"):
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=4708

Neste momento estou a tentar "ir um pouco mais á frente" até aos 30/40cm.
Essa tem sido a minha dificuldade que espero ter resolvida em breve :SbOk:  
Tenho tido alguma dificuldade em obter informações acerca do mesmo, mas...

Atentamente,

----------


## Pedro Balroa

aqui deixo uma foto do meu aquário e em breve ponho mais......

----------


## Pedro Balroa

aqui deixo uma foto do meu aquário e em breve ponho mais....

----------


## João Ribeiro

Mais algumas,





Abraço,
João

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Está demais a 2ª foto. :Palmas:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam mais algumas fotos minhas tiradas com um conversor macro igual ao do Tiago Garcia, que adquiri:













Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Grandes fotos, Diogo!

A segunda foto (A. Efflorescens) está impressionante  :yb677:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Yep...  :SbOk:   a da Efflo esta BRUTAL !!  :yb677:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Espectacular!! :Palmas:  
Que lente utilizaste?

Atentamente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Que lente utilizaste?


A 55/200 mm. As fotos foram tiradas em TV ou seja com abertura automática. A velocidade usada ronda os 1/100 e 1/125 com ISO 400 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Diogo,

Que diferenças notas com o conversor Raynox com a 18-55 e com conversor Raynox mais a 55-200?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Que diferenças notas com o conversor Raynox com a 18-55 e com conversor Raynox mais a 55-200?


Com a 55-200 tenho que me aproximar muito mais dos objectos e a focagem é muito mais complicada! Tive que usar tripé!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Oliveira

boas!!!!
parabens a todos pelas fotos especialmente do João Ribeiro...vocês estão lá :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Sabem se esse conversor Raynox dá para as lentes da Nikon D200? Ou conhecem algum conversor para esta mesma nikon?

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Sabem se esse conversor Raynox dá para as lentes da Nikon D200? Ou conhecem algum conversor para esta mesma nikon?


olá Filipe,

tambem estava interessado num adaptador desse para a  minha D50 mas, ao que pude ver no site da Raynox, não são compativeis  :Prabaixo:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Duarte,

Penso que dê!
Embora não tenham o site actualizado, mas o tipo de "encaixe" acho que dá para a tua maquina.
Alias, se reparares bem, não vem lá a 400D e dá na minha!
Tem tudo a ver com o diametro da lente.

Atentamente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu também acho que dá! No entanto quem quiser experimentar é só dizer - vou vender os 2 conversores que tenho. Acabei de comprar uma lente Macro!!!!  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Santos

Oi Diogo, eu estarei eventualmente interessado. Preciso de experimentar para ver se dá na minha Canon EOS 300D.

Diz-me preços e como podemos fazer para experimentar.

Abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Oi Diogo, eu estarei eventualmente interessado. Preciso de experimentar para ver se dá na minha Canon EOS 300D.
> 
> Diz-me preços e como podemos fazer para experimentar.
> 
> Abraço.


Paulo, a tua máquina se é uma Canon EOS 300D é iguail á do Diogo! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Na "onda" do pólipo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,

Excelentes fotos - especialmente as segunda e quarta!  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Aqui ficam alguns registos para enriquecer o tópico...


















e por fim...




Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

UFFF  :EEK!:  


Por mim do teu ultimo lance de fotos voto na 4ª, na 5ª e na ultima.

Continuando

----------


## Julio Macieira

Bom...estou farto de olhar para esta macro  :EEK!: 



Qual foi a objectiva ?
Será que "funcemina" na EOS 5D ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Isto é uma "luta" injusta e inglória!!!!! (para mim...)
Tens uma máquina melhor que a minha. Como se não chegasse tens uma lente infinitamente melhor... não é justo! :yb620:   :yb620:  




> Qual foi a objectiva ?
> Será que "funcemina" na EOS 5D ?


Por acaso não acho que seja das melhores! Ficou com um pouco de ruído porque foi ampliada - com esta lente (a 35-70mm) não consigo close-ups como os teus!

De resto a foto que até hoje considero melhor, foi tirada com a minha Sony de 8 Mpixeis (anterior à Canon). Sem qualquer complemento macro...



Esta foto foi tirada em casa do Machado de Sousa há cerca de 3 anos!

Nota - A lente como é óbvio funciona na tua máquina! Mas com a Tamron não vais concerteza querer esta... se quiseres eu troco!!!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

A Tamron não tem tanta abertura. Foca mais no pólipo. Éra impossivel tirar essa ultima foto com ela.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Mais um pólipo  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Fico na inveja dos companheiros Juca e Diogo... :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  ...isso sim é injusto para a malta Brasileira.

Mas por fim, as fotos estão magníficas....(lembrando que eu não sou expert em fotografia).

Parabéns aos dois..... :yb677:   :Palmas:   :yb677:   :Palmas: .................. :bompost:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A minha modesta contribuição.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Que foto magnifica duma peça "especial", parabens na aquisição !

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Mais uma contribuição:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

A continuação:








Espero que tenham gostado!

Atentamente,

----------


## Julio Macieira

BRUTAIS..... Tiago  :yb677: 

Muito boas  :Palmas: 

Relembra-me essa maquina fotografica e lente ?

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> BRUTAIS..... Tiago 
> 
> Muito boas 
> 
> Relembra-me essa maquina fotografica e lente ?


Obrigado Julio.
A maquina é uma 400D com a lente 18-55 + Raynox DCR-250.

Atentamente,

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Boas fotos Tiago :SbOk: 

Deixo-vos também aqui alguns registos:
























Abraço,
João

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ...Boas fotos Tiago...


Deves estar a gozar comigo!!! :yb620:  
Depois das fotos que acabaste de meter, ainda dizes: "boas fotos Tiago"!! :SbRireLarme2:  
Excelente trabalho João :Palmas: 

Atentamente,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Estávamos nós aqui a divertir-nos, logo havia de vir este sujeito (entenda-se João Ribeiro) dar cabo das "gabarolices"

Assim não vale João.  :yb677:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Tem a mania que sabe tirar fotos!! :yb665:   :Vitoria:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Pois é!!!! Tem a mania que sabe tirar fotos... já me estragou o tópico!

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas, eu só fico a admirar e ver as maravilhas de fotos de todos os companheiros.

Parabéns a todos!!!

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Pois é!!!! Tem a mania que sabe tirar fotos... já me estragou o tópico!


Só por causa disso, aqui vai "ginja":































Atentamente,

----------


## Julio Macieira

UFFF...


Este fim-de-semana não me dediquei ao aquario.

Em vez disso a visita a uma estufa abriu-me "outros" horizontes  :SbSourire2: 

Para as nossas companheiras

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Boa foto Júlio, 5*

Aproveito também para deixar alguns registos de outros temas que não a Aquariofilia.













> Colocada por *Tiago Garcia* 
> Só por causa disso, aqui vai "ginja":


Quando tiver tempo, quem te dá com a ginja sou eu :yb665:  


Abraços,
João

A minha página de macros de peixes:http://joaofotos.planetaclix.pt/peixes.html

----------


## Julio Macieira

:SbSourire2: 

Parece-me que o tópico do Diogo vai "descambar" :yb624:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Boas fotos Júlio :yb677:  




> Colocada por *Júlio Macieira* 
> Parece-me que o tópico do Diogo vai "descambar"


Tens razão é melhor é colocar fotos referentes ao tema se não o Diogo ainda chega forte a alguém :yb665:  

Aqui vai ginjinha :yb665:  



















Abraços,
João

A minha página de macros de peixes:http://joaofotos.planetaclix.pt/peixes.html

----------


## Tiago Garcia

És um gabarolas!
Isso são fotos que se apresentem?? :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Desculpem, mas isto devia ser proibido. Não entendo como é que os moderadores não fazem nada. Vem aqui um gajo todo contente porque tirou umas fotografias que pensava serem decentes, na sua 4ª sessão de fotos do aquário, e vocês arrasam logo essa ilusão . É um atentado!
Sim João e Tiago, vocês são os responsáveis. E tu Juca estás a enveredar também por esse maus caminhos . Qualquer dia deves vir também com fotos de insectos para chatear. Foram os peixinhos, agora as florzinhas ...

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Não tenho nada a ver com essa gente Rui! :yb668:  
Ainda me encontro a léguas de distancia :SbOk5:  
Nem quero cá essas confusões :yb624:  

Só uma pequena duvida:
Nesta ultima sessão de fotos que pus, na galeria está em 800 x 533 e aqui vêm com 600 x 333!
Alem de tirar qualidade (porque estão a ser reduzidas sem as devidas precauções, com sharp, pixeis partidos, etc...) não era essa a minha intenção.
Preciso de alguma autorização especial ou existe uma outra maneira de colocar fotos?

Atentamente,

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Só uma pequena duvida:
> Nesta ultima sessão de fotos que pus, na galeria está em 800 x 533 e aqui vêm com 600 x 333!
> Alem de tirar qualidade (porque estão a ser reduzidas sem as devidas precauções, com sharp, pixeis partidos, etc...) não era essa a minha intenção.
> Preciso de alguma autorização especial ou existe uma outra maneira de colocar fotos?
> 
> Atentamente,


Por acaso eu e o meu irmão também reparamos nisso!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

:yb665: 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9030

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Alterado, de maneira diferente do que acabei de ler, mas alterado (corrigido!).
Obrigado Julio pela paciencia :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Amigos

Foi muito agradavel ver as vossas fotos, estão todos de parabéns!!
Julio, onde foste ver essas flores todas, é publico?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio, onde foste ver essas flores todas, é publico?


Coorecto, Pedro  :Olá: 

Trata-se de uma estufa (nada de especial) aqui perto de Coimbra.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Voltando aos aquários... não consigo melhor que isto:









Termino com uma especialmente para o Juca...



Acho que ficou um pouco melhor que a anterior!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## TEMPLO AQUATICO

Olá carissímos,

de facto é bom chegar ao final do dia e ser recompessado com as vendas efectuadas, mas, isto é aquilo que nos dá mais prazer neste hobby!

E só porque estas fotos fizeram-me lembrar os tempos em que me dedicava ao aquário lá de casa e que estes 4 senhores nos deliciam com estas fotos maravilhosas destes lindissímos animais que nós todos escolhemos para ter em casa:

Senhores Diogo Lopes, João Ribeiro, Tiago Garcia e Juca Macieira - 50% de desconto na compra de um qualquer coral que queiram cá vir comprar!

Abraços e obrigado

SD
A equipa Templo Aquático

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Sérgio,




> ...porque estas fotos fizeram-me lembrar os tempos em que me dedicava ao aquário lá de casa...


Pois é...! É pena que não consigas conjugar as duas coisas. Conseguiste montar pelo menos (que me lembre) 3 excelentes aquários. Foste tu que me ensinaste a fazer mudas de corais. 

Ainda tens o aquário grande em casa (digo isto porque quando se passa na Rua consegue ver-se bem!), não será altura de nos mostrares umas fotos? Será preciso ir lá bater umas chapas??!!




> Senhores Diogo Lopes, João Ribeiro, Tiago Garcia e Juca Macieira - 50% de desconto na compra de um qualquer coral que queiram cá vir comprar!


Fico sensibilizado com este gesto e agradeço-te.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Embora minha camera e habilidade nao se pode comparar com nossos companheiros eu vou dar minha humilde contribuicao  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Olá carissímos,
> 
> de facto é bom chegar ao final do dia e ser recompessado com as vendas efectuadas, mas, isto é aquilo que nos dá mais prazer neste hobby!
> 
> E só porque estas fotos fizeram-me lembrar os tempos em que me dedicava ao aquário lá de casa e que estes 4 senhores nos deliciam com estas fotos maravilhosas destes lindissímos animais que nós todos escolhemos para ter em casa:
> 
> Senhores Diogo Lopes, João Ribeiro, Tiago Garcia e Juca Macieira - 50% de desconto na compra de um qualquer coral que queiram cá vir comprar!
> 
> Abraços e obrigado
> ...


Obrigado! :SbOk2:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Colocada por *Templo Aquático*



> Olá carissímos,
> 
> de facto é bom chegar ao final do dia e ser recompessado com as vendas efectuadas, mas, isto é aquilo que nos dá mais prazer neste hobby!
> 
> E só porque estas fotos fizeram-me lembrar os tempos em que me dedicava ao aquário lá de casa e que estes 4 senhores nos deliciam com estas fotos maravilhosas destes lindissímos animais que nós todos escolhemos para ter em casa:
> 
> Senhores Diogo Lopes, João Ribeiro, Tiago Garcia e Juca Macieira - 50% de desconto na compra de um qualquer coral que queiram cá vir comprar!
> 
> Abraços e obrigado
> ...


Obrigado :SbOk:  

Abraço,

----------


## Santos Madeira

Boa tarde carissimos companheiros. Ao companheiro do TEMPLO AQUATICO, pergunto: então e nós????os que nos deliciamos em ver os aquarios dos outros amigos não temos assim a modos que uma "abébia" para a compra de coizinhas???'50% de desconto é bem bom!!!!vá lá façam uma forcinha!!!!! Um abração grande e amigo. Santos Madeira

----------


## João Ribeiro

Continuando :yb665:  



















Abraço,

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Isso não vale!!! :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Só uma pergunta:
Tambem vale nudibranquios, planarias e afins? :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

João, esta última serie de fotos, está simplesmente *FABULOSA*!!! :yb677:  




            Cumprimentos,


        Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Continuando


Pronto.... agora não coloco mais fotos!!! :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  
Impressionantes - arrisco dizer que são as tuas melhores fotos de sempre! Nem a olho nu tens essa definição! Queres contar-nos como foram tiradas essas fotos? Com que lente?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Tenho estado a acompanhar atentamente este tópico, excelentes fotos!!! O João Ribeiro mais uma vez destaca-se pela forma espectacular como apresenta as boas fotos que tira.

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Obrigado a todos pelos elogios :SbOk: 




> Colocada por *Diogo Lopes*
> Pronto.... agora não coloco mais fotos!!!    
> Impressionantes - arrisco dizer que são as tuas melhores fotos de sempre! Nem a olho nu tens essa definição! Queres contar-nos como foram tiradas essas fotos? Com que lente?


Diogo, a lente é a minha Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM.

Maior parte delas a técnica usada para estabilizar a lente que é pesada é encostar ao vidro e a nivel de focagem é tudo manual até conseguir apanhar 
o máximo de promenor possivel.

Ai vai mais umas quantas que tinha para ali.


























Abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ok...Ok


Rendo-me  :yb677: 

Não consigo mais que isto  :yb620: 





Voltando a normalidade

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Ainda tens o aquário grande em casa (digo isto porque quando se passa na Rua consegue ver-se bem!), não será altura de nos mostrares umas fotos? Será preciso ir lá bater umas chapas??!!


Diogo

Está a falar no aquario temático do Sergio?  O Xeniafólio ?

 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Obrigado, Sérgio vou cobrar  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Ribeiro

> Colocada por *Júlio Macieira*
> Ok...Ok
> 
> 
> Rendo-me 
> 
> Não consigo mais que isto


Pois!Pois!
Dentro de uma malinha que ai tens, do género sport billy com um arsenal de meter medo a qualquer gajo, sacas da bruta 180mm e ainda te lamentas :yb665:  

Quem me dera ter um canhão desses, talvez um dia!

Gostei :SbOk:  


Abraço,

----------


## João Ribeiro

Aqui ficam mais algumas













Abraço,

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Ok!
O que dizer... :yb677:   :yb677:  

Procura-se corais para fotografar, pois os meus já acabaram!! :yb624: 
Agora só pólipos de arroz!! Será que dá?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Desculpem lá aqui o aprendiz :

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Rui,

Os resultados já começam aparecer, continua estás no bom caminho :SbOk:  

Muito boa :Palmas:  


Abraço,

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Ainda aqui tenho mais umas tiradas ontem em casa do Marcos Cavaleiro:

























Atentamente,

----------


## Cesar Pinto

essa tua 2ª foto esta demais :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   é algum coral?
se sim tem umas formas muito  :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> essa tua 2ª foto esta demais    é algum coral?
> se sim tem umas formas muito


Lógico que é de um coral :Coradoeolhos:  !!
Tens aqui a "peça" inteira:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Esse coral é do Hugo santos, Cesar e por acaso esta para venda :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

teria que curtar esse ponta fora senao alguem cá em casa curtava :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Tu é que sabes depois de levares o coral o que queres fazer :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Ainda aqui tenho mais umas tiradas ontem em casa do Marcos Cavaleiro:
> 
> 
> 
> Atentamente,


Tiago esta está simplesmente espetacular. Reparem no promenor dos "pelos" nos tentaculos.

----------


## João Castelo

Um abraço,

JC

----------

